# 2 sachen die mich an eclipse stören



## steff3 (3. Jun 2007)

1. wieso wird nicht der status des projektbaums gespeichert und ich muss ihn immer wieder aufklappen, nach einem neustart?

2. wieso wird ebenfalls nicht gespeichert, welche teile im code nicht sichtbar sind (dieses feature am rand mit dem teile zusammengefasst werden die nicht sichtbar sein sollen(methoden)) ?

habe ich da was falsch/nicht konfiguriert ?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jun 2007)

Nein, du hast nichts falsch gemacht.
Es steht dir allerdings frei die 3 Stunden deiner Zeit zu opfern und dafür ein PlugIn zu schreiben  :wink:


----------



## byte (3. Jun 2007)

steff3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. wieso wird nicht der status des projektbaums gespeichert und ich muss ihn immer wieder aufklappen, nach einem neustart?



Jo, ist blöd, dass das nicht gespeichert wird. Aber mach mal einen Haken bei "Link with Editor" im Package Explorer. Dann relativiert sich das.


----------



## semi (3. Jun 2007)

Es gibt Plugins für Code Folding. z.B. das hier http://www.realjenius.com/platform_support


----------



## steff3 (4. Jun 2007)

semi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt Plugins für Code Folding. z.B. das hier http://www.realjenius.com/platform_support



aber gesichert werden die einstellungen nicht von dem plugin oder ?


----------



## semi (4. Jun 2007)

steff3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> semi hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung. Du kannst aber einstellen, was per Default immer zugeklappt sein soll (z.B. Kommentare etc.)
Ich schalte das Ding aber immer ab, da mich das nervt, dass der halbe Code auf einmal zugeklappt ist. 
Man kann so schnell etwas übersehen.

Schau dir vielleicht Mylar an.


PS: Übrigens, man kann den PC auch über Nacht laufen lassen und hat am nächsten Tag exakt das gleiche
in der IDE, was man am Tag zuvor verlassen hat.


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jun 2007)

semi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Übrigens, man kann den PC auch über Nacht laufen lassen und hat am nächsten Tag exakt das gleiche
> in der IDE, was man am Tag zuvor verlassen hat.



Nicht deutlich besser, aber wenigstens ein kleines bischen more politically correct:

Mach es den Vista-Way und versetz die Karre in den Ruhezustand Suspend-to-Disk. Warum der "Vista-Way" so heißt? Na weil als man uns dolle kurze Zeiten für das Rauffahren von Vista versprach vergaß man zu erwähnen, dass damit Suspend-to-RAM / -to-Disk gemeint war. Der klassiche Neustart ist natürlich keinen Deut schneller geworden


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2007)

:lol:


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jun 2007)

P.S.:

Der Tipp die Karre laufen zu lassen kann auch nur von Leuten kommen, bei denen Mami und Papi den Strom zahlen


----------



## semi (4. Jun 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S.:
> 
> Der Tipp die Karre laufen zu lassen kann auch nur von Leuten kommen, bei denen Mami und Papi den Strom zahlen


 Die armen Energiekonzerne wollen ja auch etwas verdienen.


----------

